# PLEASE convince me to shave them down! LOL



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Like... Here's Lou now. That's HER look , ya know??!! 









Them both .. Too cute!!!!!!









And this is what she'd look like afterwards... Yikes!!!! I know it grows back, but ears take forever!!!!


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh my, matted ears... that sucks. If it is too tight then off comes the hair. 

As before, Bravura 5 in 1 blades probably have to be ordered, unless a Pet something carries them. That is the only blade you can use. And if the coats are matted at all, you won't be able to leave much hair on them. Probably the 10 setting. A comb attachment won't go through mats at all, especially not the ones with a Bravura. Clean coat the Bravura should be able to handle, but it may get hot. That is a lot of dog. Start with the longest setting and work down from there, if it won't go under all the hair. Good luck. Took Sully down to a Miami with a 7F reverse in mid-July, now he is a perfect 1/2" all over as the poms came off couple weeks ago. Coat change, yippee.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe split the difference, and clip them down like in your siggy picture?


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Or you could shave them down but leave a bit of furnishings in the ears and the tail? And perhaps try a moustache style?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Shave them down, and concentrate your future brushing efforts on the ears, topknot etc. they would look wonderful in a modified retriever cut, and brushing out just ears and pompoms is a pleasure rather than a chore!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yep - definitely time for nekkid spoos!! 

We've all been there Lou, life takes over and things get half done (or not done) so back to basics for the Dynamic Duo! 

As regards the tails, unless they're matted right down to the skin I'd be tempted to shave the first couple of inches (bum end) and then concentrate on trimming and shaping the rest. If they're matted badly though it will be a case of "off with the fur!" and concentrating on that as fjm said.

Ears - always a problem! I trim mine into layers about half to an inch long, but shape them fairly close to the ear leather so they're not dragging in the dust and food all the time. I close cut underneath so there is plenty of air getting through. That way there is less weight on the ear so you still get the perky look but way less to comb through! I'm not a fan of shaved ears... think they look odd but that's just my personal taste of course!!

Both mine have natural tails and Pippin's gets really grotty and matted and she doesn't like me combing it, so I tend to keep hers short, but Pushkin has a different kind of fur and his tail is longer and very feathery.

With your lovely pair I'd also leave a fair bit of topknot too.

Good luck!!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Do it...it grows back.
I shave Chanter down in the Spring and he looks like a greyhound which is kind of neat. After the shave down he is bouncy bouncy bouncy and very happy happy happy! Completely changes him.

Low maintenance for most of the summer too!

I tell them to leave the ears alone, for sure.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Since you have to do something drastic, why not shave their faces too? It would be interesting to see them with poodley faces and you might find you like it!

loves is right about the Wahl Bravura needing the correct blades to fit it. I doubt you will find it in a local place. I have extra 5 in 1 blades so I can have a change out when the blade gets hot and so that if I have to send one out for sharpening I at least have one on hand.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Lou, a good shave would probably make them feel great. They will look gorgeous no matter how short you shave them. The easier the better for you. Keep us posted!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I vote to shave them down and do a real poodle clip ! I would love to see just how different they will look. It grows back !!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Go for it Lou! We keep Dixie very short because it's hot here in the summer and she loves the beach. Her tail is just coming nicely (10 months) so I won't let hubby touch it. He basically keeps her about 1/2 inch. They will feel so much better.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I've been in love with Lou's look since she was a pup (and I was a lurker). A trim would certainly make it easier to keep the dogs comfortable... and the hair always grows back. You, also, could try using a rake and/or a fine tooth comb that would help take out the undercoat and let more air get to the skin. I just spent an hour combing out Sailor with the rake and I had enough fluff to make a toy poodle. I had already brushed and line combed him the day before, too! Hmm, with two big fluffies, it might be easier to cut them down and then use the rake as the coat grows in. I have sure enjoyed Lou and Apollo's antics and am still wondering if they are indeed related.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Shave them!! Do their faces at least once ! It always grows back.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

It's hard to beat a simple lamb trim. All you really need to stay on top of is the top knot, ears, and tail. 

This is Beau a while ago, and he's several weeks post groom in this shot.










A side-view, fresh from the groomer:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow!!! I agree with each and every one of you! Great info!!  thank you all so much for responding 

See??! I've been so busy I didn't see any of these awesome responses until now, 2:10am When before, I was on PF pretty much 24/7 (working from home)  LOL 

so yes. Off with the hair (saving tails and/or ears if possible) 

We'll see about that smooth face..... Mmmmm (?)  

I won't feel like they're MY dogs! Hehehehe 

I do LOVE a lamb or Miami.. LOVE All poodles clips (almost) 
But could never imagine it on MY babies 
I have to admit I'm curious  I think they'd look gorgeous... but like someone else's kids! HAHAHA!!!! 

We'll see............   

Thank you all so much.

By the way because I've been busy, they hold me hostage when I get home. "Pin momma down so she HAS TO give us some lovin' "  And I'm more than glad to do so!! We cuddle for hours when I get home and they give hubby a break! Ha!!

 


Poodle-love-punch!! LOL


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Lou said:


> We'll see about that smooth face..... Mmmmm (?)
> 
> I won't feel like they're MY dogs! Hehehehe


Haha. That's how I felt. But I did it once this summer to both Gucci and Miu Miu. Miu Miu had a shaved face last year but Gucci has always had a teddy bear face since I got him at 8 weeks. I figured I had to try it and PF convinced me. And the entire time Gucci's face was bare this summer I kept looking at him like he doesn't look like my Gucci boy. Lol


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I always feel I have a Tidy-Poppy, a Middling-Poppy, and a Poppy-More-Than-Due-a-Clip! It was a bit of a shock how different she looked at first, but you get used to it, and I love the extra poodle prances that always seem to come with feeling freshly clipped.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yep, I love that prance that you get when they're freshly done!

Lou, remember last time you shaved them down? I'm sure you posted how full of bounce they were afterwards!!

We will need pictures though!!!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> Yep, I love that prance that you get when they're freshly done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup! 

Pictures? Oh yes! Noooo problem!!

I'm crazy for pictures !! Everybody knows that LOL


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, shave them down, if you can't keep up with the brushing. Poodles need brushing several times a week to prevent matting, as you've found; it comes with the breed. I try to brush Sunny every other day, which doesn't take long, b/c I do it regularly.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

georgiapeach said:


> Yes, shave them down, if you can't keep up with the brushing. Poodles need brushing several times a week to prevent matting, as you've found; it comes with the breed. I try to brush Sunny every other day, which doesn't take long, b/c I do it regularly.


That's so true - sadly I find there are times when life gets in the way and mine are lucky to get brushed properly every other week... which is why I keep them short


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily is poodley proud right after a good groom. I think they like it and know they look wonderful (and yes I know I am anthropomorphizing).


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Give them a smooth poodle faaaaceee... Doooo iiiiittt   

I am dying to see what your two would look like with a shaved face!!! They are adorable the way they are but I can contest the brushing would probably be too much for me too. I agree a lamb trim would be a great option for those two. Can't wait to see what you decide


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

georgiapeach said:


> Yes, shave them down, if you can't keep up with the brushing. Poodles need brushing several times a week to prevent matting, as you've found; it comes with the breed. I try to brush Sunny every other day, which doesn't take long, b/c I do it regularly.



The way you said this kinda sounded like you were implying that 
I don't know ...or... 
Don't care too much ... 
(?) 

I brush them everyday !! teeth too!! (Maybe every other day) Grind nails every 5 days (a tiny bit) I trim eyebrows, eyelashes (so they can see) around lips (for a forever fresh breath) and sani (for obvious reasons) as often as needed, bathe them, massage them, clean ears, etc etc etc etc etc I love it , it's great bonding time. They LOVE it.... 

I'm always maintaining them. 

The only thing that I have not been able to do is brush them THOROUGHLY, like I used to.. Like: every square inch !! detailing typical-problem-areas such as "around ears" & "elbows" etc..


Please don't think they are unkept! LOL

the point is NOT just being busy, I can MAKE THE TIME. And I would.. 

But I'm considering shaving so I don't have to  

But I love hugging all that wonderful fluffyness , it's like hugging a plush blanket ... And when their nekkid I can't hide my face in their hair when we cuddle hehehrhehe  

That's all... I would shave them immediately if I noticed mats pulling on the skin, or any discomfort. I have shaved the under part of ear-flap and near the opening on the neck, to avoid mats, I inspect their bodies daily for mats, or anything unusual.. So...

Just wanted to clarify


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

HaHa! I was JUST saying that I would love to see their faces shaved. I hope you do it. I had a poodle for a long time and I loved his face full and would never consider shaving it. Now, I have a new poodle and I thought, well, just this once. Now, I LOVE it and won't go back to the fluffy face. I love long ears and bushy tail, but the miami clip is my favorite for maintenance. They will like being light for a while and then it will grow back and be nice and plush again!


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

It's tough keeping up. If you shave them down, you'll have more time to play and love!

My sons like the furry face, but I love seeing that "pretty face". 

I shave body and legs with a 4 blade, shave face, feet, and base of tail. I keep the tail short (my mom calls it a bottle brush). Because she wears 2 collars (one for fence and one for leash & ID) I keep the hair off the back of her neck. The collars tend to mat the hair. Ears & top knot are scissored. I usually do her body every 3 months and face and feet in between. 

I won't win any grooming awards but she's good enough. 



























Here she is before her haircut last week. 

















She's a real wooly one. I've never been able to keep her hair straight


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Do the thing!

They don't have to be NAKED, maybe ask the groomer for a #3 or #5 shavedown?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

You don't need to be convinced - I have faith that you always do what is best for your babies!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I agree, you'll do what's best for them. I can't wait to see the photos whatever you decide to do. They are so cute.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I never updated this thread But I've posted pictures in other threads since I shaved them LOL 

They look awful!! But they are happy !!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Ooooh, I love it! Now we can see Lou's pretty face! (And more of Apollo's handsome face!)


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

They look FABULOUS!! You did a fantastic job. I love looking at those beautiful faces!!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Lou, I know you love your poodles fluffy faces, but these clipped down versions look more like poodles to me. I love being able to see their fabulous faces. If you would let them have more height in their TK, they would look even more poodley. Lou especially looks great with a closer shave on her face. How about a fluffy face for Apollo and shaved face for Lou? It would make Lou look more like the girl, and Apollo more like the boy poodle. I know you aren't going to do this, but it never hurts to make a suggestion, huh?

No matter how they are clipped, they look like happy, fun dogs.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MiniPoo said:


> Lou, I know you love your poodles fluffy faces, but these clipped down versions look more like poodles to me. I love being able to see their fabulous faces. If you would let them have more height in their TK, they would look even more poodley. Lou especially looks great with a closer shave on her face. How about a fluffy face for Apollo and shaved face for Lou? It would make Lou look more like the girl, and Apollo more like the boy poodle. I know you aren't going to do this, but it never hurts to make a suggestion, huh?
> 
> No matter how they are clipped, they look like happy, fun dogs.



Haha!! I have to admit....

Are u ready for this.......? 


I'M LOVING LOU's SHAVED GIRLY FACE!!!!!


But Apollo really NEEDS some mustache or something... Everyone thinks he is a girl.. They say it's Because he is white and because Lou is "brown" they think she is a boy (???) LOL

So..... I might just have to agree .. MAYBE!!!! LOL


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou's skinny long muzzle looks so elegant to me!!! 

But I have to keep Apollo's fluffy kissable teddy bear face


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Lou said:


> Haha!! I have to admit....
> 
> Are u ready for this.......?
> 
> ...


And that's why I tend to leave moustaches on Pushkin but close shave Pippin!

Definitely a "him" and a "her"!!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Lou said:


> Haha!! I have to admit....
> 
> Are u ready for this.......?
> 
> ...


I would say I DO NOT BELIEVE my ears, but it's I DO NOT BELIEVE YOU WROTE this. Color me astonished.

Looking forward to Lou's smooth face and Apollo's fluffy one.


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

I was surprised to see that my local Tractor Supply has the 5-in-1 blades for sale. Look in the horse section!


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

I think they both look lovely!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I just did a little maintenance-grooming on my 2.. and ya know what..? I felt super comfortable for the first time.  I wasn't nervous at all, very confident steady hands. I dremeled their nails shorter than I've had the courage to do in the past, they were even more relaxed than they've been (and they were pretty much perfectly behaved already, even groomers have said they are a dream to groom, except for trying to take a nap on the table lol) 

So basically I'm bragging.. HAHA!! But it's ok right?   Hehehehe

I scissored the parts the were uneven on them , clipped the hair inside their ears, under the ear flap and paw pads, eyebrows and eyelashes, girl and boy parts and I'm especially proud of cleaning and trimming their ears more thoroughly than I ever had the courage to do.

They may not look "groomed" but they are clean, maintained, great nail length, ears can have more air passage and avoid infections, I just feel happy and they love the attention. They kinda compete to go first LOL 

I never imagined I'd be able to care for them fully without assistance for a professional groomer. (The only reason I chose to try is because we moved out of state and are too far from the incredibly talented and caring groomer they had , I just couldn't trust anyone else here...)

So she gave me a ton of advice  Ellyisme from here PF 

And thank YOU ALL for the support and encouragement the videos here were also great help

Big hugs to y'all 

So here they are 

Last picture was taken just now.. Sleepy babies


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Apollo.looks like the boy and Lou looks like a girl with her pretty face. Good job!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks so much!  that was the plan  I'm glad it worked! Thanks again dear !


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Mar 23, 2014)

Watch out, it is addictive . It sounds like you found your confidence.


----------

